# Εγκαταστάσεις > Internet / Δίκτυα / VOIP Τηλεφωνία >  >  -Περίεργο πρόβλημα  σύνδεσης  υπολογιστή  στο  διαδίκτυο.

## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

-Εχω ένα  αρχαίο  υπολογιστή  (λαπτοπ)  και  κάνω  τη  δουλειά  μου  πρίν  ένα  μήνα  περίπου  όταν  το  άναβα  που  έριχνε  το  ίντερνετ  (σύνδεση  με  καλωδιο  δικτύου  περίπου 15 μέτρα),  τηλεφώνησα στο  πάροχο  (cyta)  και  μου  είπαν  ότι  το  πρόβλημα  είναι  απο  αυτούς,  ξαναπήρα  πριν  μερικές  μέρες  και  μου  είπαν  ότι  μάλλον  φταίει  ο  η/υ  μου.  Στο  μόντεμ  είναι  συνδεμένες  ακόμη  μια  smart tv (ασύρματα) και  δύο  ταμπλετάκια  χωρίς  πρόβλημα  με  κοντό  καλώδιο  δικτύου  περίπου  2μ.  δουλεύει  το  λάπτοπ  αλλά  και  πάλι  σχετικά  αργά  υπάρχει  περίπτωση  να  φταίει  το  μόντεμ?.

----------


## exop

θα δοκίμαζα να συνδέσω το λάπτοπ σε μια από τις ήδη υπάρχουσες θύρες: 
θα "αφαιρούσα" προσωρινά ένα device από το καλώδιο (που δεν δημιουργεί πρόβλημα) και θα σύνδεα εκεί το laptop
αν εκεί λειτουργήσει, τότε μάλλον "φταίχτης" είναι η θύρα στο modem/router

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

> θα δοκίμαζα να συνδέσω το λάπτοπ σε μια από τις ήδη υπάρχουσες θύρες: 
> θα "αφαιρούσα" προσωρινά ένα device από το καλώδιο (που δεν δημιουργεί πρόβλημα) και θα σύνδεα εκεί το laptop
> αν εκεί λειτουργήσει, τότε μάλλον "φταίχτης" είναι η θύρα στο modem/router



Aυτό  ακριβώς  έχω  κάνει  και  τώρα  απλά  λειτουργεί  αλλά  πάρα  πολύ  αργά  (σύνδεση  με  περίπου 2μ. καλώδιο δικτύου).

----------


## her

Μου είχε τύχη και σε μένα. Οταν άναβε το pc έκανε αποσύνδεση το internet. Ουτε το dsl δεν άναβε. Αν τον έσβηνες τότε συνδεόταν στο internet. Το πρόβλημα ήταν στο router

----------


## exop

> Aυτό  ακριβώς  έχω  κάνει  και  τώρα  απλά  λειτουργεί  αλλά  πάρα  πολύ  αργά  (σύνδεση  με  περίπου 2μ. καλώδιο δικτύου).



όταν λέμε "αργά";

όλα τα devices;

----------


## krissgr

Κάνε ένα adsl speed test απο τα tablet και απο το pc για να δούμε και σε πραγματικές τιμές πόσο ποιο αργό είναι το ιντερνετ. Το laptop θα έχει  και wifi. Όταν συνδέεσαι με wifi, όπως και οι ταμπλέτες, έχει πάλι διαφορά; Κάνε την ίδια μέτρηση συνδέοντας το καλώδιο σε όλες τις θύρες του router.

----------


## elektronio

Προτείνω να το δοκιμάσεις και σε κανένα γείτονα ή φίλο σου με άλλο δίκτυο. Με την Cyta είχα πολλά προβλήματα και τελικά έφυγα πληρώνοντας και το πέναλτι σπασίματος του συμβολαίου.

----------

